# Subway tile backsplash



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

My advice would definitely be to grout it. Use white stain-proof grout. Seal grout.

That's the way we have always done that type tile on kitchen walls above the counter tops. It's the way I have always seen it done...That's my vote.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Make up a couple of small boards of the tile, say 2' x 2' grout one with one color and one with the other, see what YOU like. With regards to the grout...well...grout it...don't leave it out, not a good look.


----------



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

In terms of grout color, my wife (who's a designer) recommends you look at whole color scheme of the kitchen. Both white and grey would work, but also recommends taking the counter top color and wall colors into consideration. If the counter and wall colors are a potential clash to the grey, then keep the grout white.


----------

